# Hunting the Elusive Mushroom >>>>>



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

https://onicrafts.com/a-beginners-guide-to-mushroom-identification-and-foraging/

surprisingly good article considering the source >>>> forgaging is one of those prepper skills that takes time and practice to gain the necessary knowledge - makes a great combo outing along with a hike or just some simple orienting ....


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Interesting thing, I was reading about mushrooms the other day. 
I used to harvest mushrooms with my father when I was little, but since I moved to the city I did not find any. I know some eatable varieties, but not all. And mushrooms are overlooked by most people.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

One of the few things I know about about mushroms was we had a MHMR facility up in Wilbarger County which was called a Center for Drug Dependent Youth. Took drug addicts from 12 to 18 or therabouts.usally as terms of probastion. Had a big old grassy multi acre campus where farmer brown was allowed to graze his cows..until the young hipsters realized the cow poop produced magic mushooms on hot rainy days..so they kicked out the farmer. One of my old pals was an ex high school Ag teacher that taught them to grow tomaters one year..but they smoked up all the tomater vines. Then he just had to show movies about how to do it. They had a cure rate of 1 percent counting those who could take the treatment and go one year without the dope they like. Sure they prob shut that place down by now. The pschhologists who run it were nuttier than fruitcakes and prob smoked more dope and ate more shrooms than the patients. Just guessing.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Yavanna said:


> Interesting thing, I was reading about mushrooms the other day.
> I used to harvest mushrooms with my father when I was little, but since I moved to the city I did not find any. I know some eatable varieties, but not all. And mushrooms are overlooked by most people.


Edible mushrooms, damn it. Sorry folks, sometimes I write things wrong.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Hen of the Woods

Thin sliced, dehydrated until they snap, in canning jars will store several years. I have some > 7 years old still edible and taste good.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks mighty yummy Thanks.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sulfur/chicken mushrooms

Sulphur Shelf or Chicken Mushroom (Laetiporus sulphureus) - AmericanMushrooms.com


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

In my area the morel mushroom hunting season is a very big deal. I don't know if they still use hogs to find them, but a pail of morels is big money when sold to a local chef.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> In my area the morel mushroom hunting season is a very big deal. I don't know if they still use hogs to find them, but a pail of morels is big money when sold to a local chef.


I have a few favorite streams full of wild brook trout, the hillsides in spring have lots of morels and patches of wild leeks/ramps. If things go well I come home with all three.

Wild brookies stuffed with leeks and served with morels.....


----------

